# Lost my beef roast rub recipe



## tjones96761 (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought I bookmarked it, but I guess I didn't. I think it was Chef Jimmy's but not sure. It had rosemary, that's the one thing that sticks out in my mind. Plus the basics, salt, cbp, onion, garlic, etc. maybe paprika, maybe cumin, maybe cayenne. 
I've searched for 3 hours now and can't find it again. Used this on 3 rump roasts and don't think I can go without it going forward. If anyone knows what I'm looking for, I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2016)

If you think it's JJ's recipe, just PM him. If it wasn't his I'm sure he has one very similar.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2016)

This is what I currently have posted for Beef...

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Black Pepper, Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. Reduce to 1tsp for Bite but less heat. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili, leave out the Sugar...JJ

This is a popular recipe I have done with Pork, Brisket or just Hamburger. Depending on what I have on hand I will mix the meats...

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Fine Ground Coffee

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Ground Coriander

1tsp Ground Dill Seed

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1-2ea Dry Whole Chipotle Chiles, stems and seeds removed or 1tsp Chipotle Powder.

Add Cayenne if more heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup.

Here you go. A new one just for you...JJ

*TJ's Garlic and Herb Beef Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Course Black Pepper

2T Dry Minced Garlic

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Paprika

1T Dry Rosemary

1tsp Dry Thyme

3 Bay Leaves, Crumbled

1/2 to 1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Place all in a Coffee Grinder and pulse to grind herbs. Makes about 1/2 Cup.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2016)

I knew JJ would set you up!!

Al


----------



## diggerdave (May 2, 2017)

Love the recipe but I'm English and this is another language so fare as the quantities are what is T thanks Dave


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

Diggerdave said:


> Love the recipe but I'm English and this is another language so fare as the quantities are what is T thanks Dave


T is Tablespoon

tsp is teaspoon


----------

